# Some guys give flowers...



## minicoop1985 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wife got to her Valentine's present a bit earlier than I had hoped. Oh well. As I said, some guys get her flowers, others get her... A No. 4 Cartridge Kodak, last patent date 1897.




Edited-2053094 by longm1985, on Flickr




Edited-2053091 by longm1985, on Flickr




Edited-2053095 by longm1985, on Flickr




Edited-2053096 by longm1985, on Flickr

It didn't have leather on it when she opened it before I got back and could hide it.  I was planning on rubbing it down with a little linseed oil and tacking some brass around the edge of the bed, but she wants it to stay how it is. The back has a little hole in it (not sure why it's there), so it's not light tight, but otherwise, it looks pretty good. I'm just glad she likes it. :hug::


----------



## fokker (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool. Is this purely decorative or would she actually use it to take some shots?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going to be purely a collectible. She's more into antique Kodaks, and a lot of the films for them are expensive or just not made anymore. She's shot one of hers, a 1914 Kodak Junior autographic or something like that, but it turned out there were light leaks galore. What we could see was pretty cool, though, so maybe we'll try this again in the future.

I'll be honest here-the fact that she doesn't want to USE them drives me nuts. I use every one of my cameras with the exception of the 2000FC/M (torn curtain). This Cartridge Kodak is a bit different, I suppose. It was found in an attic, then I bought it from the folks who found it and I cleaned it up a bit once it got here. It was miiiiiiiiiiighty dirty.


----------



## AinselyKalls (Feb 6, 2014)

That is a one big part of the history. Anyway what i think there is nothing compare to the quality of this one.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice! She'll have this long after the flowers would have been dead and in the trash. I can't get over the condition of the glass. What format is it 4x5? 5x7?


----------



## kathyt (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, screw flowers! We want gear!


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 6, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Very nice! She'll have this long after the flowers would have been dead and in the trash. I can't get over the condition of the glass. What format is it 4x5? 5x7?



Oddly enough, it took 104 rollfilm and could be adapted for glass plates. It's gotta be 5x7. Given the size of the focal plane on this thing, that's gotta be it. I'll take a measuring tape to it later on. And I hope it lasts that long. It's been around for 117 years-can't imagine it would die off for some reason now. 


Edit: nope, it's 4x5. I was wrong. Still, that's a large format.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2014)

Question: Did it come with leather on it (and you removed it) ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 11, 2014)

No, the leather was long gone when I got it. In fact, I barely gave it a cleaning.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah, Ok.


----------



## BillM (Feb 11, 2014)

That's a beautiful gift :thumbup:


----------



## timor (Feb 12, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Yeah, screw flowers! We want gear!


I think every woman wants that. That's why they often marry.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 12, 2014)

Does it have any shift movements? or only rise/fall/swing of the front standard?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's some inspiration...

Vintage Camera No 4 Cartridge Kodak All Wood | eBay


----------



## kathyt (Feb 12, 2014)

timor said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, screw flowers! We want gear!
> ...


Or they get their own careers and buy it for themselves!


----------



## timor (Feb 12, 2014)

kathyt said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > kathyt said:
> ...


I didn't have photography on my mind at all !!!:smileys:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Here's some inspiration...
> 
> Vintage Camera No 4 Cartridge Kodak All Wood | eBay



If she hadn't found it first, this was EXACTLY my plan for it. In fact, I'm gonna run it past her. I reeeeeeeaally wanna do that to one. That's absolutely gorgeous.

Gavjenks: I'm not sure, so I'll try to describe it as best as possible. The front standard allows the lens to move up and down, twist left and right, and slide left and right. So I suppose you could do the time warp with it.

Otherwise, you guys are goofy.


----------

